# That's what friends are for



## Loki (Aug 16, 2005)

I had just learned that a double kick I knew (forward-snap followed by a high roundhouse) could be extended to a triple kick (knee-height sidekick after the roundhouse). I was at school with my best friend who unwittingly agreed to let me use him as a visual target in order to demonstrate the extension. We were standing opposite each other in our basic stance.

 HIM: I don't know about this.

 ME: Trust me, it's a cool move, and I've got it under control. Ready?

 HIM: Yeah.

 ME (while demonstrating the kick): Check it out. I go ONE, TWO... oops. You okay?

 But it's ok now guys, I've gotten better. :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2005)

(giggles) It's generally not a good idea to show off moves to someone who doesn't know what you're doing. Likewise it's not a good idea to show off moves until you got it down pat, by rote. Generally it's not a good idea to show off period. 
Demonstrating is something else entirely.  

Hope your buddy is okay anyway... glad YOU'VE gotten better... (giggles)


----------



## Loki (Aug 16, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> (giggles) It's generally not a good idea to show off moves to someone who doesn't know what you're doing. Likewise it's not a good idea to show off moves until you got it down pat, by rote. Generally it's not a good idea to show off period.
> Demonstrating is something else entirely.
> 
> Hope your buddy is okay anyway... glad YOU'VE gotten better... (giggles)


 He did know. He also took Krav Maga at the time. And though it was my fault, experience should have taught him better than to let me demonstrate ANYTHING.


----------



## still learning (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello, Nice thing about training?  You are allow to make mistakes.  At least you know it is a nice move!  .............Aloha


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. that about all I can say is WOW


----------

